# Do any of you have a dance floor?



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife and I don't dance, so I never really thought about it. We are social butterflies at a party and just enjoy beverages and conversation.

That being said, I think some people would dance. We've got a room that would be perfect for it... but it's hardwood and I can imagine waking up sober the next day to a ruined floor. 

Do any of you folks have a dancing shindig?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I want to this year. My wife and I swing dance and since our party theme is 20's/30's, it seemed appropriate. I have plenty of guests that I know will not dance, but the wifey and I sure don't mind showing off a bit. We have a decent size formal living room that I'm going to make into a dance floor.

I haven't really thought about putting anything down, but now that you posted this, I'm gonna half to consider it now. We have wood floors as well - old.

There's already a lot of 'character' in them - they were refinished, but not sanded, so there's small nicks, scratches, etc, but they seem to fit with the old floor look.

I'll let you know if I find anything to put down. Needs to be cheap!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY!!

In our old house it wasn't a specified place. Just an area left clear, with a coffee table on the edge that people were encouraged to dance on.  (which several did, myself included)

In our new house our party is in the unfinished basement so we don't have to worry about the floor. 2 years ago I joked to the hubby "What if we had a stage?" I wasn't really serious, but he thought it was a great idea. We built a 6" platform, covered it with an old area rug. We then illuminated it with a spotlight & hung lights along the ceiling outlining the area. We built a microphone stand out of pvc & a friend made fake guitars, which we placed on stage. We then hung a disco ball above the dance area in front of the stage. IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS!! People were hilarious! I guess deep down everyone wants to be a rock star, people were waiting in line to "play" guitar. You coulda swore it was a real concert the way people were crowded around the stage. Crazy, I knew my friends are kids at heart, but this was a whole new experience for me! I loved it!!

Anyway, back to your question. It's suprising how many people will dance once others start. Check with your lumber yard. There are several products designed to protect flooring for new homes, etc. We buy the plastic film that sticks down to protect our carpet leading to the basement. It's kinda expensive @ $40 a roll, but it's lasted 3 years now & works great.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have an indoor/outdoor party, and when we built our second three car detached garage we put a patio on the side that faces the firepit, so that is our "stage" 10' X 24'. My brother is a Musician so he supplied our stage lights and mics etc. Everyone loves getting on stage, singing and dancing.

Last year it RAINED and one of my teenaged daughters friends came up with a CD and asked to play it, well it was the BeeGee's, in about 2 minutes EVERYBODY was out dancing on the driveway in the rain, loving every minute of it.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> ... It's suprising how many people will dance once others start...


Isn't that the truth... well, that and maybe some help from my good friend Jack Daniels...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadTed said:


> Isn't that the truth... well, that and maybe some help from my good friend Jack Daniels...


LOL Ya, that certainly doesn't hurt. That's why I keep the punch fountain flowin with my favorite rum concoction


----------



## ScaryChk (Oct 2, 2006)

We made a dance floor at our first Halloween party. We didn't really think anyone would dance, but it ended up that everyone at the party did. Seven years later, it is a staple at our Halloween parties. We don't do anything too fancy. The first year we highlighted the square area as the dance floor by stringing lights around it. Last year we bought a disco ball, now that marks the dance floor.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We rented a small (9'x9', I think) dance floor 2 years ago, and had anywhere from 2 to 20 dancers on it at any time. The theme that year was "Club Aftermath", and we had a couple of "chalk outlines" done with white tape. The following year, we had a new wood floor, so no need to rent. Still had some good dancing. see http://www.starkmadness.com/photos then Halloween, 2005 & 2006


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If we had decent weather here, I'd have a dance floor outside. We are probably going to hire a DJ, and he will probably set up outside... but I'm teetering on that.

It is either 90 degrees or 20 degrees on HW here. We have heaters and fire... but even then, people prefer to be inside. (Until about 2am... when the Jack & Coke makes people numb to the cold, I guess...)


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

You could move here and guarantee the 90 all day, every day.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We clear out our livingroom to make room for dancing. We have an old wood floor that is already in desperate need of refinishing so nothing the dancers could do could make it much worse lol One of these days we'll get around to refinishing it.

We get people started with dancing by having a 'stroll' line. In order to have their costumes judged, they have to stroll down the floor  

http://www.hetblauwedorp.nl/stroll.wmv

MsM


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*heat*

Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass. We have friends in Plant City, though. Maybe we'll visit. I'm trying to swing a move to Colorado to escape the heat for good. ;-)



DeadTed said:


> You could move here and guarantee the 90 all day, every day.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

wilbret said:


> If we had decent weather here, I'd have a dance floor outside. We are probably going to hire a DJ, and he will probably set up outside... but I'm teetering on that.
> 
> It is either 90 degrees or 20 degrees on HW here. We have heaters and fire... but even then, people prefer to be inside. (Until about 2am... when the Jack & Coke makes people numb to the cold, I guess...)


Where do you live?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Columbus, GA


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree. If you have a space for it, they will dance....especially if someone/some couple starts it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Everyone congregates in our backyard. I'd love to have dancing but don't see how we could make a decent dance floor area. 

I've seen people with outside weddings buy a chunk of linoleum and roll it out and stake it down to dance on. But not sure about trying that.

I think the "air" band idea is fun where people can lipsync, and am thinking about getting a couple of those blow-up guitars and create a stage area with maybe even a drum set. That could be a scream! And a lot more doable for us than karyoke.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> I think the "air" band idea is fun where people can lipsync, and am thinking about getting a couple of those blow-up guitars and create a stage area with maybe even a drum set. That could be a scream! And a lot more doable for us than karyoke.


DO IT!! This year will be our 3rd year with one. The first year people were actually waiting to get up on stage. We had a friend make 2 "guitars" out of scrap wood, etc. The hubby made a microphone & stand out of pvc & a tennis ball (all painted black). In the photos you can totally tell its a tennis ball. hehe

It all started as kind of a joke with the hubby. I never would've dreamed it would be so popular. I mean, come on! A bunch of people in their mid 30's pretending to be in a band?! I don't think I've ever laughed so much in all my life.

If you want to see any photos private message me your email address & I'll send you a couple. I know, I need to set up a photobucket account or something so I can post them on here.


----------



## rusty86 (Sep 21, 2007)

*dance floor*

We had just put in a new hardwood floor last year before halloween. Not wanting to mess it up we bought 2' x 2' puzzle squares from Costco made out of rubber and layed it down like a giant puzzle. It worked great as a dance floor and was a little bouncy too and really protected the new floor. It cost about $90 and we have it for this year too!


----------

